# Lighting for 3ft cube?



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Any opinions on how to light a 3ft cube(36"x36"x24")?

I'm going with T5HO giesemann bulbs with individual reflectors. Because of the large depth, I was thinking of maybe staggering them with regular output T5s. Maybe Something like T5HO-T5-T5HO-T5 from front to back. I don't think I would put reflectors on the regular output bulbs.

My main concern is keeping light consistent throughout the tank. Any suggestions would be great. thanks


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Also, on a side note. What is the safest way to turn two outlets into around ten? I believe I will only need about six, but it's better to have too many than too few.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

as far as lighting, 3' cubes are kind of a pita.( I had one as a reef) you have basicly 2 options. lots of t5s down low, or one larger MH up high. Its just hard to get good spread and pentration with MH. 2x2 is about it.


Now as far as turning 2 outlets into 10 safely. There are a bunch of questions we need to know.

1 what type of loads are you going to put on the system.
2 whats the circuit looke like now?( is it decaded, part of a larger circuit, amp rating, wire guage, etc)
3 how much do you want to spend?
4 how good are you at DIY.


My personal choice is to go with a DJ control box/distrubtion panel.. ( goto reef central and check out the diy section, you will find a bunch of them)


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you think think the 4 t5 setup I listed would work? Or maybe if I had a three bulb T5HO fixture over the center of the tank and a regular output bulb in the front and back? It seems like a lot of light.



> 1 what type of loads are you going to put on the system.
> 2 whats the circuit looke like now?( is it decaded, part of a larger circuit, amp rating, wire guage, etc)
> 3 how much do you want to spend?
> 4 how good are you at DIY.


its going to be running the lighting system, a good sized pump for the sump, the solenoid for co2, and a couple peristaltic pumps.

I don't know the answer to #2

Of like to keep it under $100.

I am good at DIY, but have little experience with electrical work.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

whats the wattage for the pumps and the lights? both constant and starting.


then whats the circuit breakers amp rating?


Less then $100 is going to limit you you a more basic system.

define little exp with electrical work. can you for example swap out a light fixture or a outlet?( or a better question is have you ever done that)


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

TAB said:


> whats the wattage for the pumps and the lights? both constant and starting.
> 
> then whats the circuit breakers amp rating?
> 
> ...


I don't know the wattage for any of it. Most of the equipment is still on order. The bulbs are 39w. I don't know the circuit breakers amp rating either.

I have never done anything like that. The extent of my experience is small projects like hooking a solenoid up to a power source as part of a top off system.

Is there any reason I couldn't just use a wall mounted surge protector? Or maybe two to split the load between two outlets?


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

For lighting I am now thinking I'll use a Tek 2 6x39w T5HO Retrofit kit. I will try to space the bulbs evenly front to back to allow full coverage. Does this sound about right? I have never used the Tek 2 retro kits before, so I am making an assumption that this is possible.

If I go this route I would most likely end up only using three bulbs for most of the day, then all six for the peak hour(s).


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

you could split the load between 100 outlets. if its still on the same circuit it does not matter. You need to know what else is on the circuit. 

What I say only applys to the US and other country that run on 110, 220 changes things.


So the 1st thing you need to do is find out which circuit you are using for power and what the circuit powers. 

If you don't have a circuit tester/ tracer and/or its not marketed( make sure to check if its marked correctly) the easy way to figure out which circuit you are using is to plug a radio, into and turn it up so that you can hear it from the breaker box. Flip the 15 and 20 amp( they will be labeled) circuits(, don't worry about higher amp ratings or breakers that are tied together with a clip or a rod, those will not be the circuits you are looking for.) Flip each one off and on, when the music stops, thats your circuit. Now once you have found the circuit, see if its a 15 or a 20 amp. Now check the house to see what is working and whats not. That will tell you what else is on the circuit. Then have fun reseting all your clocks.  

Now comes the realtivly hard part. you will need some paper and a writing device. Go around to every thing that runs off that circuit( don't forget cieling lights) Write down the watt rating. It will be on it some where. Add them all up. Now take that number and add in your aquarium gear. the NEC( national electric code) says you can run 80% load on a circuit. for 15 amp thats 1320 watts, for 20 amp its 1760 watts. 

If you are well under those numbers, you are golden, add as many as you like, but remember to not go over the ratting of the power strip. If you are close or just over, i'd highly recomend pulling power from 2 or more circuits or running a decaded circuit(s)


I hope that makes sense, its been a long agravating day for me( damn building department not reading permit apps. :argue: ) So my mind is kind of jelly, being half alseep is not helping matters.


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you very much. That doesn't sound too difficult. I will try to do this in a couple weeks when I have time to go check it out.


----------

